# UAE Dress Code Law



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Those of you on twitter might be following @UAEDressCode set up by a couple of 20 something Emirati girls who are not happy about "Foreigners" walking around the malls etc. in revealing (in their eyes) clothing. Basically they want to get dressing appropriately (cos of traditions and cultural beliefs) upheld by a law.

So we should criminalise ignorant people now should we?

Surely education is better than criminalisation but as usual the first stop is The Police, you can imagine the conversation.

"Mr. Policeman that womans skirt is deemed inappropriate, I want her arrested and imprisoned"

That'll be brilliant for the tourism industry wont it be?

In the National today I think the real reason has come out



> Mr Al Rahoumi said that just as some European countries had banned the niqab or headscarf, there was no reason the UAE should not have its own dress code.


Police seem against it:-



> Lt Col Al Muhairi said they avoid coming into contact with tourists as much as possible to "avoid interfering with people's lives".
> 
> "We made Dubai a tourism destination," he said. "It's like opening up a shop - if you are attracting a lot of customers, you have to look at their needs."


Thoughts?

(Oh and incidentally, if you vote and refresh your page, you can keep on voting and totally skew the statistics).


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

There's a piece in 7Days about how politicians are calling for a clampdown on this and public displays of affection.

Personally, I can see a point. We all knew the score when we got here, there are laws (if infrequently enforced) and we should respect that. 

If some people want to push their luck then that's fair enough too, but they shouldn't go crying about it afterwards because they were too retarded not to walk through a shopping mall in a bikini top (I kid you not) and they've had their collar felt.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If they don't like it, they're perfectly welcome to go and live in Saudi.

Stories like this always bring out the worst of the white knight ex-pats determined to throw themselves in front of the bullets of trivial things that offend some conservative locals in their contemptible attempts to get some Emiratis to actually like them.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

And at what point does it stop? Okay, maybe 3/4th boobs out is probably "illegal", but then what if an Emirati family gets "offended" by someone wearing knee length skirts? What if they get "offended" because the top was somewhat transparent? etc etc

Anyways, not gonna happen. Or maybe it will be like the "no drinking without license" rule which will only get enforced if (a) an Emirati is "offended", or (b) along with some other rule violation


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

So the council has backed it

UAE minister supports federal dress code law - The National



> "If these policies have no law behind them, then how are [violators] punished? " Mr Al Rahoumi said. "In some countries, they do not allow a face veil or a headscarf, we must also have laws to organise our dress code here."


Punishment and an attack on the west. Watch the tourists leave in droves if this happens. 

Although they'll probably make a U turn in a few days time.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm just going to wear my boiler suit to jockeys ! But I will make sure it is fully zipped up.


----------



## OfftoSharjah (Mar 14, 2012)

Shouldn't it be all about a little common sense? I mean, it is their country and tourists and expats are visitors (albeit long term)? Just thinking?


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

> Basically they want to get dressing appropriately


First they have to define "appropriately". And this will be the funny part!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

OfftoSharjah said:


> Shouldn't it be all about a little common sense? I mean, it is their country and tourists and expats are visitors (albeit long term)? Just thinking?


Common sense is fine and required. But who determines the standards of decency?
I don't find shorts offensive (obviously ) but it seems like it is a big deal.


----------



## OfftoSharjah (Mar 14, 2012)

I hear you and agree!!! Speaking of shorts? What are the expectations for men? I'm not looking forward to the August heat and not a huge fan of long pants other than for work? Ive tried to find out but haven't had much luck. Any advice welcome.


----------



## Evok (Apr 6, 2012)

Meh,

I agree this is more related to political statements being taken up against some of the Euro countries for their banning of wearing certain headgear, but I think the origination is actually likely as described.

Personally I'm a big fan of "It's their country, they can do what they want." 

So long as they don't try to keep me from leaving when I decide to leave (and you've never seen blood and fury like the US finding out one of it's nuclear scientists has been detained in a middle eastern country), they can make the rules and I only choose to stay or go. 

A bit of a middle of the road post... sure everyone will disagree


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

OfftoSharjah said:


> Speaking of shorts? What are the expectations for men? I'm not looking forward to the August heat and not a huge fan of long pants other than for work?


You've nothing to worry about, it's only women they want to oppress.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> You've nothing to worry about, it's only women they want to oppress.


Very true, and is it because they're worried their husbands/boyfriends will desire another woman?

Are they so useless at giving their husbands what they want that they think this?

I blame the whole culture of segregation, it can't continue.... Can it?


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Evok said:


> Meh,
> 
> I agree this is more related to political statements being taken up against some of the Euro countries for their banning of wearing certain headgear, but I think the origination is actually likely as described.
> 
> ...


Yeah looky you, Nuclear Scientist, Whippy feckin doo. If you got arrested for being drunk and beating a local up do you really think the good ole U S of A would help?

If you think yes I'd suggest you pull your head out your ass and smell the camel poo.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> Yeah looky you, Nuclear Scientist, Whippy feckin doo. If you got arrested for being drunk and beating a local up do you really think the good ole U S of A would help?
> 
> If you think yes I'd suggest you pull your head out your ass and smell the camel poo.


Been there done that and no one will help you but yourself. Take my word for it!!!!

I will tell you when you get back Toon;-)


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

OfftoSharjah said:


> I hear you and agree!!! Speaking of shorts? What are the expectations for men? I'm not looking forward to the August heat and not a huge fan of long pants other than for work? Ive tried to find out but haven't had much luck. Any advice welcome.


If you are off to Sharjah, then looks like you are stuck with long pants. (Or maybe not)


----------



## Marthabelle (Mar 25, 2012)

I just arrived a week ago and I have to say I find the whole dress code thing SO confusing. 

Obviously there are signs on the mall doors to tell you to cover shoulders and knees, but it is obvious that this isn't enforced in any way (even looking at the cover of the MOE store guide...lady in dress with strappy top, confusing?!). And if that is the general rule for public spaces, what is the story on beaches, more expat communities etc?

I am only just working it all out and following the current news and I am somewhat torn...when I travel abroad I certainly want to respect the local culture, but this place has such a multi cultural society so surely that makes up some of the 'culture' of Dubai...plus (& don't slate me, I'm still learning about it all) I am not comfortable with the seemingly sexist reasoning behind it all.

I guess it is a case of wear what you feel comfortable being seen in, and if it's itsy bitsy (not my look but hey) be ready for stares and possible comments?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Marthabelle said:


> I guess it is a case of wear what you feel comfortable being seen in, and if it's itsy bitsy (not my look but hey) be ready for stares and possible comments?


Pretty much bang on.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Interesting that this law (if imposed) will mainly affect women, but the majority of posters in this thread are male... Are you that bothered by us ladies covering up a bit guys? 

Having lived here for four years I don't think it's that hard to dress "appropiately" - which in most situations seems to mean covering shoulders and knees. All it takes is a little bit of thought about where you're going, who you might encounter and what you will feel comfortable wearing. Generally if your destination means you will see more locals, wear something more conservative. I don't feel oppressed by that when it means I will be able to get on with what I need to do without getting stared at - and I grew up in Newcastle, where you can go out in a snowstorm in extremely minimal clothes and no-one will bat an eyelid. 

In terms of the mall dress codes - yes it is confusing especially when so many people pay no attention to them at all and there are seemingly no consequences. Having said that, a friend of mine got a "red card" at Dubai Mall for being inappropriately dressed - but she did go in wearing a vest (singlet/tank top, not waistcoat) and her very short running shorts so not a huge surprise. The red card doesn't really mean anything though, they are just issued by mall security not police. 

Agree with others that it will be interesting to see what definition of "appropriate" these ladies or the supporting minister come up with...


----------



## Marthabelle (Mar 25, 2012)

katiepotato said:


> I don't think it's that hard to dress "appropiately" - which in most situations seems to mean covering shoulders and knees. All it takes is a little bit of thought about where you're going ...
> 
> Agree with others that it will be interesting to see what definition of "appropriate" these ladies or the supporting minister come up with...


You're right it's certainly not hard...light harem pants are now my standard! Though judging by the minis I saw today others struggle with it, or don't care (am guessing most aren't actually actively challenging it!)

As well as a definition of 'appropriate', I'm also wondering how it will be enforced over a variety of really different areas, touristy, local, beaches etc because the wording on a law that asked you to cover up if an Emirati is coming your way would be tricky!

Anyway, interesting for a newbie.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

katiepotato said:


> Interesting that this law (if imposed) will mainly affect women, but the majority of posters in this thread are male... Are you that bothered by us ladies covering up a bit guys?


Not at all, but i do miss the Bigg Market on a snowy Friday night and the girls with blue knees!










I think it's all about education and a bit of give and take, something the twitter feed is not very good at acting on.

While we're on it can we ban all "Budgie Smugglers" from everywhere!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

See when all these locals go to London for 3 months every summer, or whenever I'm on a plane to Bangkok and it's jam-packed full of Emiratis, do you think they're offended by what they see at the other end?

If you're that worried about traditions and cultures, stop building massive shopping malls full of shops that sell the very clothes you want to ban, stop building fancy hotels and beach resorts filled with bars, nightclubs and prostitutes.


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

Toon said:


> Not at all, but i do miss the Bigg Market on a snowy Friday night and the girls with blue knees!
> 
> I think it's all about education and a bit of give and take, something the twitter feed is not very good at acting on.
> 
> While we're on it can we ban all "Budgie Smugglers" from everywhere!


Budgie smugglers should be banned all over the world! No1 wants to see that sort of thing anywhere!

I think the issue of what to wear is difficult because although iv dressed in what I think is appropriate when I'm there, who is to say that others will agree?
Also, I out running in an expat community area I don't want to wear full length bottoms although I wouldn't wear shorts with my bum hanging out the bottom- another sight I wouldn't wish on anyone!

To be honest I think that those who wear totally inappropriate clothing are the Russians (from my own experience) so why should the rest of us have to suffer?


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> ...whenever I'm on a plane to Bangkok and it's jam-packed full of Emiratis...


Last week, I saw more Gulf Arabs (not all Emiratis) around Sukhumvit (next to Nana Plaza) than Thai...


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

i am just hoping that there will be some kind of information dissemination especially to tourists before they come here in Dubai. i think some really dont know the culture here . its just a matter of dressing modestly.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

I am really sorry for the Emirati Ladys that they are forced to cover up in a ""black poncho" in this climate conditions, really very, very sorry.....!!!

If I tell a women in Germany to cover up at 30°, I may end up being slaped in the face.


----------



## Evok (Apr 6, 2012)

Now that my hotel internet is back on... grrrrr...

One, yes if I'm detained for a long period the USA will step in. They've told me as such when they reminded me explicitly of my export control requirements as a US citizen before I came over. 

Two, this whole round on the forum seems really... complainy. It's the country's choice to have totally arbitrary and counter belief structures (skimpy outfits on mall shops... but don't wear it in the mall). Once again the choice really comes down to deal with it or leave. I think it's a bit silly, but it *is* their culture.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Evok said:


> Now that my hotel internet is back on... grrrrr...
> 
> One, yes if I'm detained for a long period the USA will step in. They've told me as such when they reminded me explicitly of my export control requirements as a US citizen before I came over.
> 
> Two, this whole round on the forum seems really... complainy. It's the country's choice to have totally arbitrary and counter belief structures (skimpy outfits on mall shops... but don't wear it in the mall). Once again the choice really comes down to deal with it or leave. I think it's a bit silly, but it *is* their culture.


So how come a USA (or Canadian, I can't recall) citizen (Zack Shaheen) has been in Dubai nick for over 3 years without trial?


----------



## Evok (Apr 6, 2012)

Toon, if you really want to get a better answer to that question, I'll tell you over that beer you mentioned on the other page. 

Cheers

_Evok


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Kawasutra said:


> I am really sorry for the Emirati Ladys that they are forced to cover up in a ""black poncho" in this climate conditions, really very, very sorry.....!!!
> 
> If I tell a women in Germany to cover up at 30°, I may end up being slaped in the face.


I dont think they need you to feel sorry for them at all. When its 45+ outside its actually cooler and safer to cover up. 
If anyone doesnt like it they dont have to be here. With the collapse of the Euro economy there will be alot of people flocking here to take your employment spot in a heart beat despite the dress code. I for one dont disagree with the proposed law at all, but as a foreigner my opinion doesnt count.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

CDN2012 said:


> I dont think they need you to feel sorry for them at all. When its 45+ outside its actually cooler and safer to cover up.
> If anyone doesnt like it they dont have to be here. With the collapse of the Euro economy there will be alot of people flocking here to take your employment spot in a heart beat despite the dress code. I for one dont disagree with the proposed law at all, but as a foreigner my opinion doesnt count.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Oh yes the old "If you don't like it piss off" argument.

Kindly think of a better one and stop being so subservient. Let's face it Canada passports are one of the easiest to get, which is why UAE now requires an advance visa.

"Sips whisky"....


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Toon said:


> Oh yes the old "If you don't like it piss off" argument.
> 
> Kindly think of a better one and stop being so subservient. Let's face it Canada passports are one of the easiest to get, which is why UAE now requires an advance visa.
> 
> "Sips whisky"....


That argument is 100% valid. They have their own culture and standards and they want it perserved especially when they are a minority in their own country. 

And if you knew anything about current events, the ease of which it takes to get a CDN passport has NOTHING to do with that. A simple google search could of saved you from sounding like an idiot.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Evok (Apr 6, 2012)

Whoa...

Just saying lets turn down the heat on this one a little bit. As an American, I've got personal experience in getting all riled up about a pointless detail and invading foreign countries. Lets not repeat that mistake, ehh? Toon does not have weapons of mass destruction. 

_Evok


----------



## carolinagolfer (Jun 14, 2012)

Toon said:


> Oh yes the old "If you don't like it piss off" argument.
> 
> Kindly think of a better one and stop being so subservient. Let's face it Canada passports are one of the easiest to get, which is why UAE now requires an advance visa.
> 
> "Sips whisky"....


Anyone have thoughts on moving to motor city?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

CDN2012 said:


> And if you knew anything about current events, the ease of which it takes to get a CDN passport has NOTHING to do with that. A simple google search could of saved you from sounding like an idiot.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


The landing rights issue is the supposed reason...however there have been landing rights issues with other countries as well: Germany being one of them, however Canada was the only one affected with the visa requirements, so there may be other factors as well....


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Erm... How has nationality/passport status got anything to do with standards of dress in the UAE? Let's not turn this into a slanging match! :focus: 

And Carolina, please do a search on Motor City instead of just posting a random question in a totally unrelated thread. There is plenty of info on the forum about the various residential locations in Dubai, Motor City included.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> Toon does not have weapons of mass destruction.


May be not but we have Newcastle brown ale which is almost the same!


----------



## Elza (Jun 15, 2012)

Toon said:


> .....
> who are not happy about "Foreigners" walking around the malls etc. in revealing* (in their eyes)* clothing
> ...


Some women here wear such clothes that is almost universally revealing and improper, many western expats agree about it. IMHO a woman has to be exceptionally stupid and disrespectful (or a prostitute) to dress like that in a Muslim country!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Agreed. If you are a foreigner and don't like the rules go back to your home country. We have a say almost everywhere across the board for newcomers or workers. IF you cannot adapt yourself or if you do not like the way ppl live, there is nobody forcing you to stay here. LEAVE

CDN is totally right. With Europe and UK going downhill people will try to get jobs somewhere else. Who wants to live in a country hit by austerity ? NOBODY. 

Pay cuts, more taxes, more crimes and unemployment rates hitting more than 20% in some places...need to say more ? 

Dubai and Qatar will be natural choices. if I were an employer I would fire in a heartbeat a non performing qualified expat for a better one available for less. Labour dynamics dictate how employers react.

And Toon is right about getting Canadian Passports (not the way he meant of course). In these dark times who do you think will apply for immigration to Canada ? Which economy among the G8 is shinning and is not in a such dire situation ? 

The Canadian Government could make immigration more difficult I think and make sure we get the best ones. 




CDN2012 said:


> That argument is 100% valid. They have their own culture and standards and they want it perserved especially when they are a minority in their own country.
> 
> And if you knew anything about current events, the ease of which it takes to get a CDN passport has NOTHING to do with that. A simple google search could of saved you from sounding like an idiot.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------

